# glad rags or luna pads?



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

I've never used a product like this before. Always used standard brand pads and tampons. I'd like to switch but need some info.

What are the pros? How to wash? How many do you need? Would you recommend something else?

thanks!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i get mine from www.motherandmaiden.com. i think i usually went through 15 maybe per cycle- im pregnant right now, and dont remember. i always washed at the end, but i know a lot of people who use cloth diapers throw them in the diaper pail and wash with the dipes. i rinsed mine out really well after using, then tossed them in a small basket in my bathroom closet, and at the end of my cycle i added them to whatever load of laundry was ready to go and washed the same way i did my clothes- no special routine.

as for pros, my period got lighter, and i used to get all itchy from sposie pads, but i dont from cloth


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Mother and Maiden pads are the most incredibly comfortable, beautiful and environmentally friendly things I have ever owned! I have bamboo velour and wool pads and they are leakproof, so soft and make my cycles so much more bearable and less painful.

I have 24 pads, some longer, some shorter, and I rarely go through them all in a cycle. (Mind you, I've only had like 6 periods in the last 4 and a half years!).







I soak them in cold water until the last day of my period, and then I was them all on hot with a tiny bit of soap. Love them.


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

what about the menstrual cup? Is that something you actually insert into your vagina? It sounds uncomfortable.

thanks for the link to mother and maiden!


----------



## songbird45 (May 3, 2007)

I Love, Love, Love my Divacup. Yes, it's something you insert in your vagina, but it's flexible and I don't even feel it once it's in. There's a learning curve, but it's TOTALLY worth it. They have a generous return policy so it's worth it to try it out! http://www.divacup.com


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

geez, I'm embarrassed to admit this but after three vaginal deliveries I'm afraid the diva cup would shoot right out the first time I laughed or sneezed.









(actually, I'm pregnant right now so I only have 2 under my belt... just planning on three)


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I have some AmazPadz and I love them! And I'm waiting on my M/M stuff too from Ashley's co-op







:


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I love my menstrual cup too. It feels better than a tampon and I notice it less. It's also less painful coming in and out 'cause there's no cotton rubbing off inside there. It is looser now after I've given birth, but despite the fact that I still pee my pants when I sneeze or move to quickly, it stays in







Diva cup has a money back guarantee (I think for a full year??? at least for a few months), so it's worth checking it out to see if it works for you. Cut the stem off though...those are painful.


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

hey, how do I get in on Ashley's co-op? Is it bargain shoppping?


----------



## kaleidoscopeeyes (May 14, 2006)

I LOVE my cloth pads. I have luna pads and glad rags (I prefer glad rags). Neither of those are as great as my WAHM pads. I have Ama'z, M&M, Mimi's dreams, New Moon, Go With the Flow...

I have to say my absolute favorites are Ama'z pads and Go with the Flow, which can both be found on Hyenacart.

As for cleaning. You can soak in plain water (change it everyday). I just toss mine in a mesh laundry bag and toss it all in the wash. Sometimes I rinse them out in cold water before I throw them in the bag (usually if I think they might stain). I do a cold prewash/soak and then toss in the rest of my laundry for a warm wash with an extra rinse. That's it.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

I love lunapads. I have gladrags, and they were my fave until I found lunapads, so either one are good. I like the way lunapads can be changed from the top and you don't have to cart around the whole thing if you aren't home, whereas with gladrags you have to change everything and it takes up more space in your purse.


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YumaDoula* 
I have some AmazPadz and I love them! And I'm waiting on my M/M stuff too from Ashley's co-op







:

Just wanted to throw in my love for Amaz Padz as well-they are fantastic-sooooo soft-and they wash great.


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

Lunapads have a water-resistent lining in them, to prevent leaks, whereas the GladRags don't. Plus, the Lunapads have removable liners that you can change without having to change the entire pad. I also found that Lunapads don't bunch up as badly as GladRags and they come in really cute prints.

As for washing them, just rinse the pad off in the sink, soak it in a bucket of cold water, and wash like any other article of clothing. I normally wash mine with cloth diapers. I would start with 12 pads, because that's the average amount used during a cycle.

There are two other brands of cloth pads that I really like. HagRag and Ama'z Padz. The HagRag pads are not waterproof, have a removable liner, and come in the coolest prints. Ama'z Padz have hemp in them, so they are excellent for heavy periods and overnight. Plus, you only have to change the liner, and not the whole pad. HagRag pads are some of the cheapest priced ones I've seen and Skuld (the owner) always throws in a special gift with each order.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)








:




























:














:


----------



## papschmitty (May 7, 2006)

I just wanted to give another plug for the DivaCup. I love, love, love mine. I was a faithful tampon user but never again! I'm planning to get some mamacloth pantyliners as backup but I just cannot say enough wonderful things about my Diva.







:


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

:

This is all so helpful, just the info I was looking for, thanks ladies!


----------

